
A Conductor of Evolution’s Subtle Symphony - M_Grey
https://www.quantamagazine.org/20161103-richard-lenski-interview-evolution/
======
shmageggy
> _One of my goals in life is to make sure that the experiment continues. I
> would like to raise an endowment to keep the experiment going on in
> perpetuity._

That would be awesome! This experiment is so interesting and truly one of a
kind, it would be a major loss to see it go.

